#      4  2020

## ZZZhanna

12      8 ?

----------

> 12      8 ?


4   .     1  2021 .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 



> ,     IV  2020   ,    ,      31  2020       .


   30.12.20,    29.12.20, -   ,      .

----------

> 30.12.20,    29.12.20, -   ,      .


    .         ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

,     ...

----------


## Sdoba

!   .          .       ,   .    .     .      .    .        ,   ?    .      .      ?      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   .


    ,      .

----------

> !


!




> 


 :



> ,





> 


       .        .       .

----------


## id411349531

,     ,     .     ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     ,


   ,  .. , ,    .     .

----------

> ,  .. , ,    .     .


   ,

----------

> ,     ,     .     ,    .


 .       .

----------

> 


       ?

----------


## Dimch

,   ?

----------

